# want to learn tree climbing



## HuskyMurph (Aug 1, 2010)

anybody around minnesota and know where a good place or school or something where i could learn to climb trees. other then getting on with a tree service. might go back to school to be a linemen cause plumbings not really panning out. lineman one way to learn. any classes offered or where to look. thanks.


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Aug 10, 2010)

Buy yourself some climbing gear, a copy of the tree climbers companion and go find a tree in the woods, but dont do anything you dont feel comfortable doing. And dont try to cut any limbs off just yet, just climb. Make sure you know your knots and always use quality equipment. From the way you hear them talk you would think a lot of these guys on here went to Harvard University School of Arboriculture. Truth is some of us learned just like I told you.


----------



## HuskyMurph (Aug 10, 2010)

MonkeyMan_812 said:


> Buy yourself some climbing gear, a copy of the tree climbers companion and go find a tree in the woods, but dont do anything you dont feel comfortable doing. And dont try to cut any limbs off just yet, just climb. Make sure you know your knots and always use quality equipment. From the way you hear them talk you would think a lot of these guys on here went to Harvard University School of Arboriculture. Truth is some of us learned just like I told you.


the tree climbers companion just arrived today. also found another good place for tree climbing info. im going to wait to buy stuff for right now until i really know what i need and want to buy. i have alot of reading thanks again. tree climbing is on the back burner for a week or two. im studying for my cdl right now. thanks


----------



## oldirty (Aug 10, 2010)

saddle and a rope is all you really need to get down to the basics of tree climbing. you'll be using primitive technique but at the very least you'll find out if you like to leave the ground. lotta people lock right the f up once they get a few feet off the ground.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 10, 2010)

Not sure how being a lineman is gonna help.
Jeff


----------



## tree md (Aug 10, 2010)

oldirty said:


> saddle and a rope is all you really need to get down to the basics of tree climbing. you'll be using primitive technique but at the very least you'll find out if you like to leave the ground. lotta people lock right the f up once they get a few feet off the ground.



I've had to talk a couple down...


----------



## HuskyMurph (Aug 10, 2010)

oldirty said:


> saddle and a rope is all you really need to get down to the basics of tree climbing. you'll be using primitive technique but at the very least you'll find out if you like to leave the ground. lotta people lock right the f up once they get a few feet off the ground.



thanks soon as my cdl is done then ill look into it.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 10, 2010)

HuskyMurph said:


> thanks soon as my cdl is done then ill look into it.



That cdl will come in handy in this biz too. Keep at it. Find someone local to hire on with and learn the trade. Climb every chance you can in your spare time.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah! What he said!
Jeff :jawdrop:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 10, 2010)

Your passion will drive you, do what you want.
Jeff


----------



## TrillPhil (Aug 11, 2010)

I like climbing but my favorite part is the ride and ride down after cutting the top out... Always liked roller coasters as a kid... It's a million times better. 

A saddle isn't very expensive but make sure you get one thats comfortable. I've climbed in alot of different saddles and how they feel on the ground and once you've been in em an hour is alot different.. 

You can also tie your own, which I would only do in an emergency situation.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 11, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Your passion will drive you, do what you want.
> Jeff



Well said Yoda Jeffers.


----------



## Treetom (Aug 11, 2010)

Always tie in when you're climbing. Tie in twice when cutting.


----------



## MBDiagMan (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm also a rank beginner and I found the DVD "Tree Climbing Basics" to be EXCELLENT! It goes too slow in some areas, but is extremely well done and thorough. It uses the most basic of methods, but I think it's a very good starting point. Watch that video several times, get proficient with the knots and tie in for an eight foot climb several times before putting the throw line on a high crotch.

Supplement the video with the common book "The Tree Climbers Basics," along with engaging the brain for a serious learning experience and I think you can learn it safely.

I can't remember who on this site recommended this book to me, but whoever it was, I owe a big thank you.

My $0.02,
Doc


----------



## HuskyMurph (Aug 14, 2010)

*thanks*



MBDiagMan said:


> I'm also a rank beginner and I found the DVD "Tree Climbing Basics" to be EXCELLENT! It goes too slow in some areas, but is extremely well done and thorough. It uses the most basic of methods, but I think it's a very good starting point. Watch that video several times, get proficient with the knots and tie in for an eight foot climb several times before putting the throw line on a high crotch.
> 
> Supplement the video with the common book "The Tree Climbers Basics," along with engaging the brain for a serious learning experience and I think you can learn it safely.
> 
> ...



will look into that been busy around my place so havent had to much time. i have tree climbers companion will start reading it. been studying for my pretrip for my class B cdl.
thanks
nick


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 14, 2010)

Treetom said:


> Always tie in when you're climbing. Tie in twice when cutting.



Twice tie when using a chainsaw is not always required. There are scenarios that differ.
Jeff


----------

